# South East NY - Ossining NY. Wolf paws tires/wheels.



## RichterNo1 (Sep 29, 2004)

used. Off a bobcat 873. Fits many other makes and models

Make an offer they have been sitting for a while

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bfs/d/ossining-bobcat-tires-turf-and-snow/6816165821.html


----------

